# Gyms in Leicester???



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, ive have been bodybuilding now for a while getting very serious and if all goes well i will be competing for the first time in july/august!

In september '09 i will be going to uni (hopefully), it will be between Uni of Leicester and Birmingham City!

I know some good gyms in birmingham close to the uni so, Does any one know if there is any good hardcore gyms with good amount of free weights, racks and equipment ect close to the uni in leicester, i think it is in the city centre!?

and if so what kit do they have??

Cheers


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

theres the olympic gym in the city centre of leiscter by the council building or daz ball has a gym in leiscter an all


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

where do you train now mate cos i see your in oxford- so am i


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

klkl what kit would expect to see in the olymic gym??cheers


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

i live in abingdon!! im trainin for my first show!! u train at unique bodies or different gym??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

unique bodies bud, in grumpy sheridens gym ( hes alright really, gulp!)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pro51ngh said:


> klkl what kit would expect to see in the olymic gym??cheers


old kit but servicable- big gym lots of weights i rate it cos its a hardcore gym, no women or pansy posers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

In Leicester city centre there are about 5 gyms i am led to believe,all decent.

Daz Balls gym is a very good one although i have never weight trained there whilst he has owned it,i Thai boxed there with the owner previously.


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

laurie g said:


> unique bodies bud, in grumpy sheridens gym ( hes alright really, gulp!)


i also train there from time to time just for a change...i like the hammer strength kit!!


----------



## charlie winter (Aug 7, 2015)

is there any gyms in leicester that let 12 year olds lift


----------

